
American scientists attempt to 'create a sun on Earth' - doki_pen
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/picture-galleries/8134432/American-scientists-attempt-to-create-a-sun-on-Earth-using-nuclear-fusion.html
======
Charlie_B
I don't know... All I could see in that picture was spiderman 2 :)

Plus, I think it will take a lot more than a laser to create fusion.. Haven't
they been building a fusion plant in France for the past 10 years?

~~~
hga
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inertial_confinement_fusion>

In 1983 I toured the Nova laser site you can see in the illustration while it
was being constructed. It's very real stuff, the walls of the collision
chamber were 8 feet thick to keep the (projected) neutron flux from harming
people and things (transmuting ... which is why current fusion approaches
almost certainly won't be practical power plants, we need aneutronic fusion
(e.g. H3) for that.

As a side note, these laser systems are great for nuclear weapons simulations
and 3rd generation (vectored, e.g. X-ray/gamma laser) nuclear weapons
development.

